# Proyecto interfaz Robot



## JorgeM (Mar 23, 2007)

Buenos días, quería saber si me podrían ayudar, tenemos un proyecto en la escuela, se supone k tenemos k hacer un sistema de interfaz para algún circuito, lo que tenemos pensado es hacer un vehiculo de exploración (si podemos), el problema es que en las materias anteriores de pics y electrónica como que no aprendimos lo suficiente, les platico la idea del proyecto, seria un carrito con llantas de banda como tractor, dos motores k se pueda regular la velocidad (motores dc), estuve buscando y encontré algo de pwm, encontré un esquema y lo arme, es un mosfet ir640, el gate esta conectado a el puerto paralelo k es el k le manda los pulsos, el drain va al negativo del motor, y la fuente a tierra. Y un optoacoplador para el puerto paralelo, el motor es de 6v, pero cuando lo conecto como les digo, aunque no este recibiendo pulsos el motor esta andando, no se que pueda ser. Bueno seguimos con la idea, k pueda irse para adelante, para atrás, y k pueda dar vueltas, lo basico, y poner alguos sensores para detectar objetos o si hay superficie para seguir ( k si hay un escalón o algo para k no se caiga) y que avise a la computadora si hay obstáculo o algún hoyo, podría ser con sensores infrarrojos?, bueno siguiendo, y ya muy lejano pero realista seria ponerle una cámara cmos para mandar imágenes a la pc. Tmb buscamos si podríamos hacerlo por rf, alguna comunicación bidireccional. Y en fin esa es la idea. Cualquier comentario, sugerencia, dibujito, diagrama, plegaria o cosa se los agradecería 
Saludos


----------



## Aristides (Mar 23, 2007)

Te falta un resistor desde el emisor del fototransistor a GND, empezá a probar con 10 KHOm.


----------



## JorgeM (Mar 23, 2007)

aa Muchas gracias Aristides, si funciona con la R de 10k, solo que cuando la frecuencia es baja se nota el encendido y apagado del motor, otra pregunta, estube buscando como hacer  para lo de reverza y para adelante y encontre esto: http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteHSol1.htm son dos integrados con mosfets, uno tipo n y otro p, mi pregunta es si se puede aplicar la Pwm?, y otra cosa, encontre tmb esto para RF, http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm, supongo que puedo usarlo , omitiendo claro lo de mandar la señal de que se encontro un obstaculo o algo. 
Saludos


----------

